# venison snack sticks



## uncle_lar (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry for the late Qview.
Im so used to making this stuff and not used to photographing as I go.
When these where in the GOSM I said to myself "self, you forgot the Q"
so here's the batch already in the smoker over Hickory. and a couple shots of them cooling
this was a 15# batch. 10# venison, 3# chuckie, and 2# beef fat.
17mm casings 165-170* smoker and pulled at 152* intental, took about 6 hrs 

last Q is the Turkey drummies Im smoking tomorrow all rubbed and resting, more Q to follow on them! I promise not to forget!


----------



## fired up (Feb 17, 2009)

Yummy looking stix!


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 18, 2009)

Man those stix look awesome!!


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks good. never had snack stix from venison and beef, always have added pork.  How is the texture and taste compared to pork?


----------



## desertlites (Feb 18, 2009)

good looking sticks ya made there-points


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great looking sticks. POINTS!

I am so jealous. Our smoker is literatly sitting in a 4ft snow bank buried!! We have 200lbs of venison ground and frozen in ziplocks in the freezer ready for processing. And my husband that runs that smoker is too busy clearing snow from the roads. He didn't have a day off in Jan. and now Feb is looking to be the same. We are suppose to be going on a small vacation this weekend but that is only if it doesn't look like snow in the next couple of days. 

Here is a pic of our sticks from last yr and how we like to enjoy them!! 

CHEERS!!


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 18, 2009)

nice sticks Tanya! 
perfect stirer for a bloody mary! cool


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 18, 2009)

I love them with beef really good flavor! just have to make sure you add a little fat or they will be too dry.  I always add a little extra pepper too to give em a little zing I have made them with all beef and they are really good that way too! I try to stay about 80/20 meat to fat
you can actually go to your butcher and get some ground chuck and season and stuff! excellent beef sticks!


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks good uncle_lar.  I wish I had one now.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Uncle Lar, those snack stix are beautiful!


----------



## rejii (Feb 24, 2009)

wish i had some of them sticks they look good


----------

